# RV Insurance



## even@rockisland.com (Jan 23, 2007)

Interested in thoughts/information/experiences on Good Sam vs AAA for RV trailer& towing vehicles coverage! Thanks!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 24, 2007)

Re: RV Insurance

Go Good Sam.  They send the right tow truck to haul big RV's.


----------



## hertig (Jan 24, 2007)

Re: RV Insurance

Good Sam is cheaper ($70 to 100 vrs $126) than AAA, and better (for road service at least).  Good Sam towing is 'unlimited', AAA is 100 miles.  AAA has some non-road service features that Good Sam does not, but unless you really use these benefits, I'm wondering if there is any benefit for the RVer to have AAA at all.


----------



## even@rockisland.com (Jan 25, 2007)

RE: RV Insurance

Thanks to you both for the info & we'll go with Good Sam!  even


----------



## utmtman (Jan 27, 2007)

RE: RV Insurance

I had AARP after doing much research a few years ago.  Until a year or so ago and did a seach and info check again and now I have Allstate Motor Club and I am happy with it.  Also their membership included a membership to KOA which I could have taken or left.  I have good sam membership and have had for a long time and have been a full time member for a few years.   I have heard both good and bad about them and I have found that most the things they offer are higher than what I can find elsewhere.

Lee


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 27, 2007)

Re: RV Insurance

Will the Allstate Motor Club send a tow truck for your tow vehicle and a tow truck for the trailer?  Good Sam will.  I call that 2 for the price of one. :approve:


----------

